# Style von einer Auswahlliste zu ändern



## devlin (5. September 2003)

Gibt’s ne Möglichkeit den Style von ner Auswahlliste zu ändern?

z.B.: das ekliche 3-d ausm Rahmen zu kriegen - oda rahmen glei wechlassen

un am allergeilsten wäre es, ne mehrspaltige Auswahlliste hinzukriegen.


----------



## Fabian H (5. September 2003)

Den Rahmen kriegst du nicht weg.
Du kannst den Select/Options-Tag aber beliebig mit CSS formatieren, es funktionieren allerdings nicht alle Eigenschaften.

Wenn du eine mehrspaltige Auswahl willst, wirst du ums Selbermachen kaum rumkommen. Dann dürfte aber auch der Rahmen kein Problem mehr sein.


----------



## devlin (5. September 2003)

hast du ma nen tip, wie man das selbermachen könnte?


----------



## Fabian H (5. September 2003)

Hm, das wird vielleicht schwieriger, als du dir das vorstellst.
Der Anfang ist auf jdene Fall mal, die Auswahlliste bei einem Klick auf den Pfeil erscheinen zu lassen, und bei einem erneuten Klick auf den Pfeil, oder der Liste wieder auszublenden:

```
function einaus()
{
    if (window.document.getElementById("selbot").style.display == "none") {
        window.document.getElementById("selbot").style.display = "block"
    } else {
        window.document.getElementById("selbot").style.display = "none"
    }
}

[...]

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="width:150px;">
    <tr onClick="einaus();">
        <td style="border:1px solid;">
            <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
                <tr>
                    <td style="background-color:#FFFFFF;width:130px;">
                        bla
                    </td>
                    <td style="width:20px;">
                        <img src="pfeilrunter.gif">
                    </td>
                </tr>
            </table>
        </td>
    </tr>
    <tr style="display:none;" id="selbot">
        <td style="background-color:#FFFFFF;border:1px solid;">
            <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="width:150px;">
                <tr><td>Auswahl 1</td></tr>
                <tr><td>Auswahl 2</td></tr>
                <tr><td>Auswahl 3</td></tr>
            </table>
        </td>
    </tr>
</table>
```
Dazu musst du noch die ganzen Routinen zum Eigenschaften bearbeiten usw. schreiben, also überleg die 2 mal, ob du dir einen eigene Select-Box machen willst.


----------



## Fabian H (5. September 2003)

So, hab jetzt mal was gebastelt. Ist allerdings immer noch nicht mehrspaltig.

Dann: Es tritt bei mir das Problem auf, dass das anzeigen des aktuellen Wertes in Mozilla Firebired nicht funktioniert. Genauer gesagt nur einmal: Wenn ich dieDatei das aller erste mal öffne. Nach erneutem öffnen ist schluss.
*Ich krieg die Krise* damit. Es ist zum verrückt werden, hab auch schon x mal die Methode geändert, den Wert aus zu lesen: nichts
Einmal liest der den Wert zwar richtig aus, trägt ihn aber nicht ein, das andre mal liest er ihn gar nicht...
Und as komische: Im IE gehts.
Wenn jemand den "Fehler" findet, kann ers ja posten. Ich wäre sehr dankbar!

Jdenfalls dann noch viel Spass damit.


----------



## devlin (5. September 2003)

danke danke. werd mal sehen, was sich draus machen lässt.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich denke das der Fehler bei 
	
	
	



```
allElements[i].className == "selectElement"
```
 liegt, da Netscape/Mozilla  "className" nicht oder nicht richtig kennt. Kann man einer TD ein Value zuweisen? Ist Value ein Universal Attribut? Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher würde dann lieber über "name" gehen...
Ich hab vor kurzem so etwas ähnliches gemacht, vielleicht kannst du den Ansatz irgendwie verarbeiten... Wie gesagt, es ist nur "ähnlich" - im IE fehlerfrei im Netscape 95% fehlerfrei 


bye


----------



## Fabian H (5. September 2003)

> ich denke das der Fehler bei allElements[ i ].className


Das geht im Mozilla, zumindest bei mir.
Wie gesagt ist das Problem das, dass nur der Wert bei einem Klick auf Wert anzeigen nicht angezeigt wird.

Zum value:
Ja, es ist kein Universalattribut, aber irgendwie musste ich das Ding nochmal ausprobiere:
Title Tag nehmen: Geht
Mozilla neustarten: gehn nicht nicht mehr
name Tag nehmen: geht
Mozilla neustarten: geht nicht mehr
value Tag nehmen: geht
Mozilla neustarten: geht nicht mehr

ich hoffe, du verstehst jetzt, warum ich bei value stehen geblieben bin


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. September 2003)

Hallo,

Hmmm, sehr seltsam. Bei mir funktioniert das mit className nicht (Mozilla 1.4) -  allerdings bringt der Debugger auch keinen Fehler... sehr seltsam das ganze.

bye


----------

